# make wipe on poly from brush on poly



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you use to make brush on poly wipe on poly and what is the mixture > Thanks


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mineral spirits….up to 50/50 mix


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I usually mix 2-3 parts poly to 1 part mineral spirits.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Same as kdc68 plus a few drops of japan drier.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

I also heard/read 1 part poly, 1 part mineral spirits, 1 part BLO. Try and see what works best.


----------



## EastLake (Mar 11, 2014)

I use a 1/3 Poly, 1/3 mineral spirits, and 1/3 BLO. The BLO pops the grain, the poly protects, and the mineral spirits helps speed the drying process. Really a wiping finish trifecta.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I make my wipe on poly with Spar Urethane. It has 'long oils' in it that pops the grain just like BLO.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

For a faster "flash time," try VM&P naphtha in place of the mineral spirits. The curing time won't change, but the finish will tack-up sooner. If it were me, I'd probably leave the BLO out of the equation simply because it will slow down the curing time too much. Your call. If you want to pop the grain, you can use a wash coat of dewaxed shellac prior to the wipe on poly.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Some people here do not know difference between a wiping finish & oil varnish mix. Yes can wipe both of these finish on. Wipe on poly/varnish, you do not wipe off, Oil varnish, normally excess is wiped off.

Wipe on poly/varnish nice to start with a 50/50 mix. Two coat of this mixture should equal one coat of film poly/varnish. I have used a 60/40 mix film finish to solvent to get faster build of finish.

I bought a can of shake do not stir wipe on poly and could not get a build of finish after four coats, product contain more than 70% solvent.

Oil poly/varnish 1/3×1/3×1/3 poly/varnish, solvent, BLO, if do not allow to dry enough can end up with a gummy mess.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Can't add anything new to the thread, but I can support what others have said. around 50/50 mix mineral spirits and regular old Poly.

Wipe it on with a clean cotton rag, walk away.

2-3 coats seems like it gives me the same as 1 coat of the full strength stuff.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use very little mineral spirits in Poly and wipe it on. About 10% mineral spirits.


----------

